# Deer Processor (Dayton Area)



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I have recently moved into the Dayton area around Kettering and was wondering if anyone could help me find a deer procesor for this upcoming season. Any recomendations would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I live just north of dayton and i go to shortcuts deer processing in hollansburg ohio, darke co. Been taking mine there for the past 7 years!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I take mine to East Dayton Meats on Smithville rd at U.S.35


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

I take mine to Tim's Deer Processing just down the road from Fairborn. He is located on 240 Yellow Springs Fairfield Road, (937) 767-7015


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I always process my own deer, but I would second Tim's on Fairfield Road. A couple guys I know had problems with a processor and started taking deer to Tim's. I went over last gun season and helped one of them with a buck they shot. Super nice guy, place was cleaned up, and you will get "your" deer cut how you like it. If I ever need to take one in I won't hesitate to go to Tim's.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

It's not really around Dayton, but I take mine to Sunset Meats here in Piqua. They've always done a great job for me.


----------



## shootinslugs (Aug 11, 2011)

Also relatively new to area and live pretty close to Tim's Deer Processing. Can anyone share what their typical rates are for the average processing job. Thanks!


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

At Sunset Meat's here in Piqua, it's like 50 bucks if you've already skinned it out, or 60 if you haven't. You have to pay extra for summer sausage because of the extra processing, but that price varies depending on how much you want made.


----------

